# Tapti



## wrinlore (Jun 12, 2006)

My name is Chris, I live in the land downunder (Australia), I am am trying to trace my father who was on the "Tapti" which was in Australia in 1949, he met my mother, Marjorie, in Melbourne I was born June 1950 and my given name then was, Kathleen Dawn McClaren, my father knew of my birth as he was on the way to see me with my mother when he jumped off the tram. If anyone can help me I would be extremely grateful. The only info I have on the Tapti is that she went down 1952 or '53 and she belonged to the James Nourse line. I did get the crew list, the name I was given to be my father was Tony Jones but he was not on the list so maybe he used another name

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Dozy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Chris,
the only Tapti I know of was wrecked on the Scotttish island of Coll but I am not sure when, it could have been about the time you mention. The British Sub-Aqua Club in Doncaster and Selby used to run diving trips regularly to the site of the wreck and did a lot of research about the ship. I would suggest that you try them by looking on the BSAC website to find them. Sorry I can't be of more help. All the best in your search.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Miramar lists a Tapti with the following information which is unusually scanty for some reason:

IDNo:1180679
Year:1945
Name:TAPTI
Launch Date:8.6.45
Type:Cargo ship
Date of completion:10.45
Flag:GBR
Keel:
Tons:6618
Yard No:448
Length overall:
Ship Design:LPP:
Country of build:
Beam:
Builder:Connell
Material of build:
Location of yard:Scotstoun
Number of screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):
Owner as Completed:James Nourse Ltd, London

*Subsequent History:*

*Disposal Data:*

wrecked Bac Beg Rocks 17.1.51 & sank 56.34N/6.37W 24.1.51

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Brian


----------

